# problema accedere cartelle, file, sessioni

## mattylux

dopo aver compilato gnome ora quando vado per creare una cartella mi dice che c'e un errore durante la creazione della directory ma questo soltanto da utente invece da root funziona tutto anche programmi tipo evolution l'applicazione sessioni epiphany che me li apre soltanto da root per il resto tutto bene

se potete darmi una mano magari chiedendomi altre informazioni da postare ditelo

grazie

----------

## djinnZ

man ls (opzioni -a e -l) e man chmod, non stai usando selinux od rbac suppongo.

Poi si cerca di capire perchè sono andati a donnine allegre, i permessi.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mattylux

si e poi ora sono andato nel nel GConf l'editor di gnome e ho toccato qualcosa riguardo diplay che ora non mi  piu nemmeno etrare come utente e mi va via  la videata all'improviso che mi rtocca riavviare il pc e poi dinuovo ancora

```
tux ~ # X -configure

Fatal server error:

Server is already active for display 0

   If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock

   and start again.

```

che cosa vuol dire???'

----------

## table

 *mattylux wrote:*   

> si e poi ora sono andato nel nel GConf l'editor di gnome e ho toccato qualcosa riguardo diplay che ora non mi  piu nemmeno etrare come utente e mi va via  la videata all'improviso che mi rtocca riavviare il pc e poi dinuovo ancora
> 
> ```
> tux ~ # X -configure
> 
> ...

 

Significa che X è già attivo

lancia un 'killall -9 X' e riprova

----------

## mattylux

non e cambiato nulla ora non riesco nemmeno ad entrare come utente se faccio starx mi dice comando inesitente soltanto da root e poi sto usando fluxbox perche in gnome non entro piu mannagia andava tutto bene avevo messo anche il mio compiz-fusion che era fikko nooooooooooooonoooooooooo che cosa posso fare sono disperato non volgio ristallarla da capo ma se saro costrtto lo rifaro gentoo non la mollo pero vediamo di trovare una soluzione...

se mi dite qualche comando da postarvi magari   :Sad:   :Sad: 

grazie

----------

## mattylux

```
Running a session as a privileged user should be avoided for security reasons. If possible, you should log in as a normal user.
```

ho provato anche a creare una ltro utente di prova pero quando faccio startx mi da comando inesitente

----------

## Apetrini

 *mattylux wrote:*   

> non e cambiato nulla ora non riesco nemmeno ad entrare come utente se faccio starx mi dice comando inesitente soltanto da root e poi sto usando fluxbox perche in gnome non entro piu mannagia andava tutto bene avevo messo anche il mio compiz-fusion che era fikko nooooooooooooonoooooooooo che cosa posso fare sono disperato non volgio ristallarla da capo ma se saro costrtto lo rifaro gentoo non la mollo pero vediamo di trovare una soluzione...
> 
> se mi dite qualche comando da postarvi magari   
> 
> grazie

 

Incredibile, neanche una virgola.

----------

## table

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

>  *mattylux wrote:*   non e cambiato nulla ora non riesco nemmeno ad entrare come utente se faccio starx mi dice comando inesitente soltanto da root e poi sto usando fluxbox perche in gnome non entro piu mannagia andava tutto bene avevo messo anche il mio compiz-fusion che era fikko nooooooooooooonoooooooooo che cosa posso fare sono disperato non volgio ristallarla da capo ma se saro costrtto lo rifaro gentoo non la mollo pero vediamo di trovare una soluzione...
> 
> se mi dite qualche comando da postarvi magari   
> 
> grazie 
> ...

 

Senza le maiuscole, senza i punti!   :Laughing: 

comunque, non voglio scatenare polemiche, ma il tuo problema a mio parere è che non spieghi assolutamente per bene i tuoi problemi, e gli argomenti che apri si trasformano in 4 o 5 problemi diversi impossibili da capire per chiunque.

Mancano le virgole, manca tutto, sembra che posti i tuoi post in 1 minuto senza pensare minimamente a quello che scrivi,...

devi tener presente che nessuno di noi ha modo di vedere quello che fai, quindi dovresti spiegare con calma e in modo accurato il tutto!

----------

## mattylux

no davvero, sono inguaiato davvero..... 

perfavore potete darmi una mano.... [/code]

allora oggi dopo aver tutto sitemato per bene la mia gnome, e successo che quando cercavo di aprire una cartella mi diceca errore della directori home/mattylux  soltanto da root come aprire sessioni evolution, epiphany, ecc da utente non ne voleva sapere pistlando nel GConf non ricordo bene che impostazione ho modificato.. che per sbaglio ho avvia compiz da root, e da li mi e partito che la videata se ne andta e non e andato piu nulla qualcosa che riguarda il display. infatti, quado riavviavo, al posto del login mi dava una icone con ok e delle lettere indecifrabili cliccavo su ok mi dava il login testuale poi mentre andavo per fare il login mi ripartiva la videata e tornava all'icona con ok sempre con le lettere idecifrabili

fino che mi portata una chermata che diceva del tempo che aveva 90 secondi prima di ripartire, e che avrei dovuto premere ctrl + F7 per continuare. allora volevo sapere che cosa posso fare per tiaavere la mia gnome e rimettermi ancora da utente non so proprio che fare 

grazie

----------

## mattylux

sono riuscito a sitemare quel problema che ho mandato a puttane GDM ora ho rimesso provisoriamete xfce4 con slim

e funziona ma come user non mi riesco a logare... faccio il loginsembra che parta poi torna dinuovo al login grafco

ho provato anche chmod u +w /home/mattylux/ ma nulla da fare

a questo punto non so che danno ho fatto...

----------

## mattylux

```
tux ~ # startx -- :1

xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.16143

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.21.5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux tux 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 #1 SMP Sat Apr 4 16:15:35 CEST 2009 i686

Build Date: 17 April 2009  12:01:08PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.1.log", Time: Sun May  3 20:51:59 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) [drm] Could not set DRM device bus ID.

(EE) intel(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI.

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed

xinit:  Resource temporarily unavailable (errno 11):  Cannot register with ConsoleKit: org.freedesktop.CkConnector.Error: Unable to open session: The name org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit was not provided by any .service files

/usr/bin/startxfce4: X server already running on display :1

xrdb:  "Xft.hinting" on line 9 overrides entry on line 6

xrdb:  "Xft.hintstyle" on line 10 overrides entry on line 7

xfce4-session: Another session manager is already running

waiting for X server to shut down .error setting MTRR (base = 0xc0000000, size = 0x10000000, type = 1) Invalid argument (22)
```

il mio problema e qui che non mi fa accedere da utente e usare startx sempre da utente che cosa posso fare qualche buon' anima

----------

## table

 *mattylux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> tux ~ # startx -- :1
> 
> ...

 

no, non ci siamo, sicuramente il tuo kernel è malconfigurato.

Devi indicare che scheda video hai, che guida hai seguito per la stessa.

posta il risultato di "eix -I xorg-server" ed in particolare le flag use che hai usato per compilare lo xorg. Poiché hal non ti trova nessun device, credo che tu abbia compilato lo xorg senza la use hal (che ti consiglio di mettere nel make.conf e in seguito lanciare emerge -NDuav world)

----------

## mattylux

```
tux ~ # eix -I xorg-server

[I] x11-base/xorg-server

     Available versions:  1.3.0.0-r6 ~1.4.2 ~1.5.3-r4 1.5.3-r5 {3dfx debug dmx dri hal input_devices_acecad input_devices_aiptek input_devices_calcomp input_devices_citron input_devices_digitaledge input_devices_dmc input_devices_dynapro input_devices_elo2300 input_devices_elographics input_devices_evdev input_devices_fpit input_devices_hyperpen input_devices_jamstudio input_devices_joystick input_devices_keyboard input_devices_magellan input_devices_microtouch input_devices_mouse input_devices_mutouch input_devices_palmax input_devices_penmount input_devices_spaceorb input_devices_summa input_devices_synaptics input_devices_tek4957 input_devices_tslib input_devices_ur98 input_devices_virtualbox input_devices_vmmouse input_devices_void input_devices_wacom ipv6 kdrive minimal nptl sdl tslib video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ast video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_cyrix video_cards_dummy video_cards_epson video_cards_fbdev video_cards_fglrx video_cards_geode video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i740 video_cards_impact video_cards_imstt video_cards_intel video_cards_mach64 video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_newport video_cards_nsc video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia video_cards_r128 video_cards_radeon video_cards_radeonhd video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_sunbw2 video_cards_suncg14 video_cards_suncg3 video_cards_suncg6 video_cards_sunffb video_cards_sunleo video_cards_suntcx video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vermilion video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_via video_cards_virtualbox video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo video_cards_xgi xorg xprint}

     Installed versions:  1.5.3-r5(12:10:13 17/04/2009)(hal input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 nptl sdl video_cards_intel xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -input_devices_acecad -input_devices_aiptek -input_devices_calcomp -input_devices_citron -input_devices_digitaledge -input_devices_dmc -input_devices_dynapro -input_devices_elo2300 -input_devices_elographics -input_devices_evdev -input_devices_fpit -input_devices_hyperpen -input_devices_jamstudio -input_devices_joystick -input_devices_magellan -input_devices_microtouch -input_devices_mutouch -input_devices_palmax -input_devices_penmount -input_devices_spaceorb -input_devices_summa -input_devices_synaptics -input_devices_tek4957 -input_devices_tslib -input_devices_ur98 -input_devices_virtualbox -input_devices_vmmouse -input_devices_void -input_devices_wacom -kdrive -minimal -tslib -video_cards_apm -video_cards_ark -video_cards_ast -video_cards_chips -video_cards_cirrus -video_cards_dummy -video_cards_epson -video_cards_fbdev -video_cards_fglrx -video_cards_geode -video_cards_glint -video_cards_i128 -video_cards_i740 -video_cards_impact -video_cards_imstt -video_cards_mach64 -video_cards_mga -video_cards_neomagic -video_cards_newport -video_cards_nv -video_cards_nvidia -video_cards_r128 -video_cards_radeon -video_cards_radeonhd -video_cards_rendition -video_cards_s3 -video_cards_s3virge -video_cards_savage -video_cards_siliconmotion -video_cards_sis -video_cards_sisusb -video_cards_sunbw2 -video_cards_suncg14 -video_cards_suncg3 -video_cards_suncg6 -video_cards_sunffb -video_cards_sunleo -video_cards_suntcx -video_cards_tdfx -video_cards_tga -video_cards_trident -video_cards_tseng -video_cards_v4l -video_cards_vermilion -video_cards_vesa -video_cards_via -video_cards_virtualbox -video_cards_vmware -video_cards_voodoo -video_cards_xgi)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org X servers

```

ecco non mi pare che ci siano delle cose che non perche andava bene sono io che ho pistolato da qualche parte che non dovevo comunque questo e il comando che mi hai chiesto....

----------

## mattylux

ho provato anche da root su mattylux nome utente mattylux@tux /root $  poi ho fatto cd /home/mattylux

ed e diventato users nel teminale root  mattylux@tux ~ $ startx

<mattylux> bash: startx: command not found

 questo codice qui sotto e 

 nano /usr/X11R6/bin/startx

se c'e da modificare qualcosa magari e qui il problema...

```
#!/bin/sh

# $Xorg: startx.cpp,v 1.3 2000/08/17 19:54:29 cpqbld Exp $

#

# This is just a sample implementation of a slightly less primitive

# interface than xinit.  It looks for user .xinitrc and .xserverrc

# files, then system xinitrc and xserverrc files, else lets xinit choose

# its default.  The system xinitrc should probably do things like check

# for .Xresources files and merge them in, startup up a window manager,

# and pop a clock and serveral xterms.

#

# Site administrators are STRONGLY urged to write nicer versions.

#

# $XFree86: xc/programs/xinit/startx.cpp,v 3.16tsi Exp $

userclientrc=$HOME/.xinitrc

sysclientrc=/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc

userserverrc=$HOME/.xserverrc

sysserverrc=/etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc

defaultclientargs=""

defaultserverargs="-nolisten tcp -br"

clientargs=""

serverargs=""

enable_xauth=1

if [ -f $userclientrc ]; then

    defaultclientargs=$userclientrc

elif [ -f $sysclientrc ]; then

    defaultclientargs=$sysclientrc

fi

if [ x"$display" != x ]; then

    export DISPLAY=$display

else

    export DISPLAY=:0

fi

if [ -f $userserverrc ]; then

    defaultserverargs=$userserverrc

elif [ -f $sysserverrc ]; then

    defaultserverargs=$sysserverrc

fi

whoseargs="client"

while [ x"$1" != x ]; do

    case "$1" in

      /''*|\.*)       if [ "$whoseargs" = "client" ]; then

                  if [ "x$clientargs" = x ]; then

                      clientargs="$1"

                  else

                      clientargs="$clientargs $1"

                  fi

              else

                  if [ "x$serverargs" = x ]; then

                      serverargs="$1"

                  else

                      serverargs="$serverargs $1"

                  fi

              fi ;;

      --)     whoseargs="server" ;;

      *)      if [ "$whoseargs" = "client" ]; then

                  if [ "x$clientargs" = x ]; then

                      clientargs="$clientargs $1"

                  fi

              else

                  if [ "x$serverargs" = x ]; then

                      serverargs="$1"

                  else

                      serverargs="$serverargs $1"

                  fi

              fi ;;

      --)     whoseargs="server" ;;

      *)      if [ "$whoseargs" = "client" ]; then

                  if [ "x$clientargs" = x ]; then

                      clientargs="$defaultclientargs $1"

                  else

                      clientargs="$clientargs $1"

                  fi

              else

                  case "$1" in

                      :[0-9]*) display="$1"; serverargs="$serverargs $1";;

                      *) serverargs="$serverargs $1" ;;

                  esac

              fi ;;

    esac

    shift

done

if [ x"$clientargs" = x ]; then

fi

if [ x"$serverargs" = x ]; then

        serverargs="$defaultserverargs"

fi

if [ x"$enable_xauth" = x1 ] ; then

    if [ x"$XAUTHORITY" = x ]; then

        XAUTHORITY=$HOME/.Xauthority

        export XAUTHORITY

    fi

    # set up default Xauth info for this machine

    case `uname` in

    Linux*)

        if [ -z "`hostname --version 2>&1 | grep GNU`" ]; then

            hostname=`hostname -f`

        else

            hostname=`hostname`

        fi

        ;;

    *)

        hostname=`hostname`

        ;;

    esac

    authdisplay=${display:-:0}

    mcookie=`/usr/bin/mcookie`

    # create a file with auth information for the server. ':0' is a dummy.

    xserverauthfile=$HOME/.serverauth.$$

    trap "rm -f $xserverauthfile" HUP INT QUIT ILL TRAP KILL BUS TERM

    xauth -q -f $xserverauthfile << EOF

add :$dummy . $mcookie

EOF

    serverargs=${serverargs}" -auth "${xserverauthfile}

    # now add the same credentials to the client authority file

    # if '$displayname' already exists do not overwrite it as another

    # server man need it. Add them to the '$xserverauthfile' instead.

    for displayname in $authdisplay $hostname$authdisplay; do

        authcookie=`xauth list "$displayname" \

        | sed -n "s/.*$displayname[[:space:]*].*[[:space:]*]//p"` 2>/dev/null;

        if [ "z${authcookie}" = "z" ] ; then

            xauth -q << EOF

add $displayname . $mcookie

EOF

        removelist="$displayname $removelist"

        else

            dummy=$(($dummy+1));

            xauth -q -f $xserverauthfile << EOF

add :$dummy . $authcookie

EOF

        fi

    done

fi

cleanup() {

    [ -n "$PID" ] && kill $PID > /dev/null 2>&1

if [ x"$enable_xauth" = x1 ] ; then

    if [ x"$removelist" != x ]; then

        xauth remove $removelist

    fi

    if [ x"$xserverauthfile" != x ]; then

        rm -f $xserverauthfile

    fi

fi

}

trap cleanup 0

xinit $clientargs -- $serverargs -deferglyphs 16 &

PID=$!

wait $PID

unset PID

```

io ho guardato da per tutto non volgio fare ancora piu danni di quello che ho gia fatto dato che sono anche root 

se potete aiutarmi a risolvere questa grazie non penso che sia impossibile

----------

## Peach

 *mattylux wrote:*   

> ho provato anche da root su mattylux nome utente mattylux@tux /root $  poi ho fatto cd /home/mattylux
> 
> ed e diventato users nel teminale root  mattylux@tux ~ $ startx
> 
> <mattylux> bash: startx: command not found
> ...

 

con rispetto parlando, 

ma ti rendi conto che è illeggibile quello che hai scritto? 

oltre ai problemi succitati per cui vieni continuamente ripreso, quello che scrivi è incomprensibile sia da un punto di vista di formattazione, sia da un punto di vista di sintassi italiana, sia da un punto di vista meramente concettuale.

Non dico che devi rimediare a questi problemi subito, ma se inizi col primo e TI LEGGI LE LINEE GUIDA DEL FORUM vedrai che qualcuno ti aiuterà, così com'è è IMPOSSIBILE.

----------

## mattylux

questo e il mio emerge --info per magari controllare tutte le mie USE... 

```
tux ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.7 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_M_processor_1.60GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 04 May 2009 14:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ "

LANG="it_IT.utf8@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli compiz-fusion cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox fortran fuse gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde ldap libnotify mad midi mikmod mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis win32codecs x86 xml xorg xulrunner xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

rerie

il problema persiste con startx non ne vuole sapere di funzionare ho provato di tutto lunica cosa che ora non mi da piu startx command not found: pero mi da questo codice che vedete.....

```

e quando faccmattylux@tux ~ $ startx

xauth: error while loading shared libraries: libXau.so.6: cannot open shared object file: Permission denied

xauth: error while loading shared libraries: libXau.so.6: cannot open shared object file: Permission denied

xauth: error while loading shared libraries: libXau.so.6: cannot open shared object file: Permission denied

xauth: error while loading shared libraries: libXau.so.6: cannot open shared object file: Permission denied

xauth: error while loading shared libraries: libXau.so.6: cannot open shared object file: Permission denied

xinit: error while loading shared libraries: libX11.so.6: cannot open shared object file: Permission denied

xauth: error while loading shared libraries: libXau.so.6: cannot open shared object file: Permission denied

mattylux@tux ~ $ 

 
```

io fino qui sono arrivato sono riuscito a sbloccare il comdo inesistente che mi dava startx ma sono andato manualmente 

ha modificare i permessi dei file della home ma ora non so proprio come fare per farlo funzionare...

se potete darmi una mano....

e questo e il mio xorg.conf

```
tux ~ # grep -v ^# /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc101"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "LGP"

   ModelName    "657"

   DisplaySize  300   220

EndSection

        #Option     "NoAccel"                  

        #Option     "SWcursor"                 

        #Option     "ColorKey"                 

        #Option     "CacheLines"               

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"

        #Option     "DRI"

        #Option     "NoDDC"

        #Option     "ShowCache"

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"

                                                 

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "card0"

   Driver      "intel"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller"

   Option       "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

   Option       "DRI" "true"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option      "AutoAddDevices" "False"

EndSection

```

----------

## mattylux

qualcuno mi puo aiutare davve ho provato in tutti i modi ma non riesco proprio a capire che devo fare 

le cose ve le ho postate ho provato anche ad emergere libXAu libX11 ma nulla da fare [bug=]startx non vuole partire

poi anche quando mi logo da utente e faccio su - e la passwd root mi dice che i permessi non sono abilitati non mie scombinato tutto con quel cavolo di gdm non so che cosa dirvi di piu me lo terro cosi da root che devo fare poi quando riusciro a sistemare lo faro...

----------

## Scen

 *mattylux wrote:*   

> Ash nazg durbatulûk, ash nazg gimbatul ash nazg thrakatulûk, agh burzum-ishi krimpatul

 

Sembra tu non legga molto quello che ti scrivono... Se continui su questa strada difficilmente qualcun'altro vorrà/potrà/riuscirà ad aiutarti...

SCRIVI IN ITALIANO COMPRENSIBILE, utilizzando i segni di punteggiatura, rileggendo quello che hai scritto prima di cliccare su "Invia"

Siccome noto evidenti "buchi" nelle tue conoscenze nella gestione del sistema operativo Linux, ti consiglio (lo so, consiglio drastico, ma a me è servito), di REINSTALLARE Gentoo da zero, seguendo attentamente la documentazione a tua disposizione. In base agli errori che riscontri e alle (poche,confuse,e quasi inutili) informazioni che ci fornisci, risulta praticamente IMPOSSIBILE aiutarti al momento.

Perdona(te) i toni da Leonida di Sparta, ma penso che l'unico modo per imparare sia sbatterci il naso  :Cool: 

----------

## mattylux

ma che ti devo dire scusa ti ho detto che laltro giorno con gnome mentre stavo pistolando con GConf ho toccato delle impostazzioni del display  non ricordo ed ero da root non da utente perche stavo cercando di capire perche non mi permetteva di aprire le cartelle da utente e in piu non mi apriva evolution, epiphany ecc ma da root tutto funzionava bene

poi mi sono disconesso da utente che funzionava bene e mi sono messo come root e li con il Gconf  non so che ho fatto..

ho fatto partire il compiz da root e da li mi e partito tutto gdm gnome non sono piu stato in grado di logarmi come utente soltanto da root mi partiva la videata quando riavviamo mi diceva che gdm era attivavo display 0 90 secondi andava via la videata  poi arrivavo al login non riuscivo a fare il login che la videata mi partiva allora ho dovuto togliere gdm e rimettere xdm con xfce4 e slim... non so come fare perche il sistema funziona bene a parte questa cosa dimmi che ti devo postare e io lo faccio

----------

## Scen

 *Pino La Lavatrice wrote:*   

> dimmi che ti devo postare e io lo faccio

 

 :Laughing: 

mattylux, consiglio spassionato, poi passo e chiudo definitivamente: butta via tutto e riparti da zero  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mattylux

ok

se proprio mi dici cosi si vede c'e un motivo stavolta lo sminchiato forte vedro di installarlo

grazie

----------

## table

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *Pino La Lavatrice wrote:*   dimmi che ti devo postare e io lo faccio 
> 
> 

 

 :Laughing: 

Sono d'accordo con Scen e sono anche disponibile a darti una mano via ssh questo weekend. sempre che tu lo voglia....

mandami un pm se hai bisogno   :Wink: 

----------

